# marketing yourself as an EHAP certified company?



## ponderosatree (May 21, 2008)

Just got our EHAP certification. Seem like it could open up some doors for new business. Anyone have recommendations on how to market yourself as an EHAP Certified Company?


----------



## Canyonbc (Aug 14, 2008)

What does EHAP stand for, not sure if it will or not cause i dont no what it is...

either way 

congrads..


----------



## ATH (Aug 14, 2008)

I think most individual homeowners will not care too much...but it wouldn't hurt to point out that they should make sure the contractor they hire is legally permitted to work around the lines. I don't think this will overcome much of a price difference, but if your price is similar I do think that enough people are safety aware to pick the safety certified over the non-certified.

To the commercial contracts: Many coorporations are very safety concerned. I think they will for the most part not know about regulations related to tree care - and some won't even note that they work they want you to do is near power lines. However once they know there is a regulation involved I think they are likely to only consider bids from those with EHAP cert.

Finally: Line work. I know for a fact that they company who does the work on the lines for my electric co-op are not properly certified. I think that contract is ripe for the picking if anybody who is EHAP certified went after it...


----------

